
“My boss admitted that he pays me next to nothing because I'm a black woman.” - minimaxir
https://reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/6127wd/overheard_my_boss_admitting_that_he_pays_me_next/
======
minimaxir
Title slightly edited due to 80 character limit.

